# Nametags



## GGHG_Cadet (14 Nov 2004)

Hi I'm wondering if anyone knows where to get the black and white nametags for your dress uniform. No one in my corp has them so we are looking for a good place to get them at a relatively cheap price preferably in the GTA. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## aesop081 (14 Nov 2004)

Most trophy places can make them for you. The more people you have getting them will help make it cheaper too.


----------



## primer (15 Nov 2004)

Ask your CO to go and ask for them from your local Base Supply. Cash and carry. My unit dos that once every 2 years it takes a few months to get your order cost about $2.00 per tag:::


----------



## madchicken (30 Nov 2004)

I know this would be a long time from now, but you should be able to get them from any CSTC.  I know that vernon had them in the cadet canteen for $2.00


----------



## q_1966 (5 Dec 2004)

Try a Jewlery store, they might be able to do it for you.

- Shawn


----------



## Corporal McDill. (9 Dec 2004)

I wouldn't be able to tell you.  We get ours from 17th Wing Air Base, or so I was told.  You best ask your CO, or supply officer.


----------

